# Preppers WILL die



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

For your review and contemplation.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

As a money saving measure I don't have high speed Internet. What's on the video?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

just started watching, it's about 13 mins long, it's a combat vet giving a dialogue and so far he's trying to convince people it's not the romantic or blood and guts hero stuff they see in the movies, its just going to be the worst part of everything and a lot of what people who consider themselves "preppers" are not ready for, nor should they want it...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dakine nailed it. Essentially the guy, who is former US Marine, says that people think of the collapse of society with a romantic 'we are going to rebuild the world' point of view. When it will really be a very nasty free for all where those who learn to adapt and survive will live on and everyone else will die. That it will be dog eat dog for a long time. He discusses how he sees the realities of combat, killing, survival and weapons. He has a lot of survival and combat type videos on his you-tube page and considers himself a prepper as well. Definitely food for thought.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

He is, without a doubt 100% right in his evaluation. There are thousands of things about combat that most people never consider, the fear, confusion, the smells, the screams. How many people have fired a gun indoors? It's not like at the range with your hearing protection on, that I promise. That is just one little thing. The whole idea of taking another persons life. It isn't like TV, when someone gets shot and they fall down dead, there is lots of screaming involved in most cases.

He makes many very good points. Thank you for posting this Sentry.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Zanazaz said:


> As a money saving measure I don't have high speed Internet. What's on the video?


 A little bit of everything.Info about what guns to have,suggesting a rifle is the one to have in a gun fight,not a handgun.Not to spend lots of money on expensive guns but buy more ammo.How bad it will get in a shtf situation.
Pyrimids,UFOs,lots of talk about survival.There are several dozen videos so I only watched some of a few.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm sure that the police officers who are members of this forum can speak at length about the phenomenon of cops seeing only the worst of humanity and seeing this every single day and slowly becoming desensitized and eventually seeing most people as being cut of the same stock as criminal scum, fellow officers excluded of course because they've been "tested under fire."

The reality here though is that not everyone is cut from the same cloth. Mother Theresa endured great hardship in order to aid those in need. Just an example of the other side of the spectrum. I don't think she, if alive and young, would be doing "whatever it takes" to survive.

Combat veterans can probably speak about how ordinary people, drawn from all walks of life, who end up in the heat of battle, handle the extreme danger, violence, threat to their own lives and the taking of other's lives. There is no "type" who is guaranteed to be great at being the front end of the spear. 

In other words, what people have inside them is a surprise to those around them and often times to the person himself. 

Now, I'm getting the sense that this Marine is projecting into the future the way a desensitized cop might project onto society the worst of what he's seen on the criminal streets but the flipped coin that this Marine is predicting will fall one way doesn't always fall the way he predicts.

Let's look at natural disasters. Katrina was sheer, bloody mayhem. Extrapolate that experience and you have the world that this Marine is talking about. The Kobe Earthquake in 95 was just as devastating and there was no looting, people stood in lines for food and water, and the freaking Yakuza crawled out from under the rock and was out distributing water and care packages. The Grand Forks flood back in '97 was devastation on par with Katrina and there too there was not the violence and mayhem that followed Katrina.

The point here is that this Marine seems to have a view of human nature like that which was the theme of "Lord of the Flies" and while this is displayed in the aftermath of Katrina and in Mogadishu, the events that unfolded in Grand Forks and Kobe were more in line with Heinlein's "Tunnel in the Sky" where community did arise, where shared effort led to the birth of a mini-society of stranded outdoorsmen.

What's most likely is the rise of both strains - the marauders and the builders and the builders may surprise themselves with a level of resolve to protect what needs to be protected in the face of a threat put to them by the marauders, just as some ordinary people become military heroes when push comes to shove.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

pandamonium said:


> He is, without a doubt 100% right in his evaluation. There are thousands of things about combat that most people never consider, the fear, confusion, the smells, the screams. How many people have fired a gun indoors? It's not like at the range with your hearing protection on, that I promise. That is just one little thing. The whole idea of taking another persons life. It isn't like TV, when someone gets shot and they fall down dead, there is lots of screaming involved in most cases.
> 
> He makes many very good points. Thank you for posting this Sentry.


 We were in the ER in Atlanta many years ago.A man came po asking us for a cigarrett,he had several places that were bleeding,then we realized he was shot in those were bullet holes.I gasp and called for a dr. to see after him,dr. said the man was already dead he just did'nt know it yet,he was in shock.
When my mother was shot by an intruder,they just let her sit with her nose,mouth,even ears were bleeding,she too was in shock.She was shot in the chest.Later all they did was drain the blood out of her lungs with a 10 inch big needle while she sat up in a chair they went in her sides to draw it out.That bullet was still there right under her skin when she died 35 yr.s later.She left the hospital and came to me in a cab.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Hes dead on. I dont know how I will react when the SHTF. I know I will be forever changed. I hope it will be worth it and for the better. But all he knows is how it goes down outside the USA. I guess we will see.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> We were in the ER in Atlanta many years ago.A man came po asking us for a cigarrett,he had several places that were bleeding,then we realized he was shot in those were bullet holes.I gasp and called for a dr. to see after him,dr. said the man was already dead he just did'nt know it yet,he was in shock.
> When my mother was shot by an intruder,they just let her sit with her nose,mouth,even ears were bleeding,she too was in shock.She was shot in the chest.Later all they did was drain the blood out of her lungs with a 10 inch big needle while she sat up in a chair they went in her sides to draw it out.That bullet was still there right under her skin when she died 35 yr.s later.She left the hospital and came to me in a cab.


35 years ago is the childhood of the EMS system, dang near the infancy. I'm not surprised at all they said she was gonna die and then she pulled out... technology advances and what we've learned has taken off like a wildfire compared to back then.

I would caution people to judge today what is compared to yester-year. What I do with computers today would look like stick drawings on a cave wall compared to what my nephews kids will be doing in 40 years. (unless we have the PAW, and then all bets are off


----------



## learn2survive-net (Sep 8, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> Let's look at natural disasters. Katrina was sheer, bloody mayhem. Extrapolate that experience and you have the world that this Marine is talking about. The Kobe Earthquake in 95 was just as devastating and there was no looting, people stood in lines for food and water, and the freaking Yakuza crawled out from under the rock and was out distributing water and care packages. The Grand Forks flood back in '97 was devastation on par with Katrina and there too there was not the violence and mayhem that followed Katrina.


I was at Katrina as Force Protection Detail leader for a telecoms engineering firm and it was stupid crazy down there... we are indeed only 7 missed meals from total anarchy - and when people get hungry, they do really stupid things... even some law enforcement were running amok down there - which goes to show that when push comes to shove... you cannot always rely on Law Enforcement being the good guys. What needs to be remembered here is that if there is a total breakdown of government and anarchy sets in, FEMA won't be on hand giving out rations and water like they were at Katrina... it will truly be every man for himself and if you happen to have stuff stocked up now, and other people know about what you have, be prepared to have to defend it because when anarchy sets in, you cannot rely on people being civilized and doing the right thing. Just a little food for thought!


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

He makes some very good points in the video, most of us that have never been in combat don't have a clue, pray we never have to find out guess we just do the best we can.


----------



## slowimplosion (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree with these points, however I would add that there are degrees of "SHTF". If there is a total collapse of everything with gangs of hungry thugs wandering around, well no number of guns and no amount of ammo will keep you safe for very long.

I am prepared, but not for EVERY possible eventuality. If things are that bad only folks who have bugged out to very remote areas will have much of a chance for survival IMHO.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I agree with much of what he said, however, I think something very important was left out- the importance of location. If you're sitting in the middle of a big city then much of what he said would ring true, maybe even worse. If you're out in the country surrounded by folks with land, animals, big gardens, & generational self-sufficiency, your experience will likely be quite different. That's not to say you won't have to defend what's yours, but very few of those folks will even think about leaving the city until it's impossible to do so (see Katrina). Of the ones with enough sense to leave early,how many are going to have the ability to go far & have weapons, ample ammo, & the training to use it? Of those that do make it to the country, how many are going to have a kill 'em & take what they have attitude vs a try to join a group attitude? It is human nature to try to get back to what is normal as quickly as possible & normal is interdependence. Yes, some will seek to kill & steal & we must be ready for them but we must also not underestimate the importance of location. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

Another great point he made is the fact that there's no way of predicting how one will react in a life or death situation. Preparing to react in those situations can help prevent panic (which is why the ABC's (airway, breathing, circulation) are beat into the heads of everyone in the medical profession). I handle life & death situations & I know how I react in the situations I've been in, but that doesn't guarantee I would do well in other life & death situations. Most emergency medical folks will tell you it's much harder on them when the situation involves a kid. Just because I do well handling emergencies where a child is involved doesn't mean I would do well if it was MY kid or in a situation where I didn't have my usual equipment to do my job. It also doesn't mean I would do well being shot at. The soldier with years of experience on the battlefield will likely discover a whole new level of stress if he was being shot at in his home with his wife & children present. The EMT who has spent 20 years on the bus & has seen it all could suddenly be hit with the reality of not having a hospital staff & a central supply & pharmacy full of stuff to help their patient 10 minutes away, & what if that patient is their wife or kid? So even those that are trained to handle life-threatening situations can easily be removed from our comfort zones & thus removed from the comfort of knowing we could handle the situation skillfully & keep our heads.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I live in a small town but it's still going to be worse than inner city Detroit after it hits the fan. The hard thing to wrap your mind around is that anybody who's hungry is potentially very dangerous. You could have some 14 year old girl break into your house. If she has a gun or a knife you have to treat her just like you would any other deadly attacker. If you just try to take the weapon away from her you could end up dead.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

BillS said:


> I live in a small town but it's still going to be worse than inner city Detroit after it hits the fan. The hard thing to wrap your mind around is that anybody who's hungry is potentially very dangerous. You could have some 14 year old girl break into your house. If she has a gun or a knife you have to treat her just like you would any other deadly attacker. If you just try to take the weapon away from her you could end up dead.


This makes me think, maybe we should keep some pepper spray or some other non lethal weapons around to handle situations where we don't want to hurt someone or use deadly force but need to stop them safely. :2thumb:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well if you want non lethal stuff the best stuff to buy is non lethat 12 gauge shotgun ammo. They sell the hard rubber balls and other non lethal stuff. My opinion is that a true SHTF will reveal your character. Some will use it to rape rob and pillage. Some will try to defend replant and rebuild. Only time will tell how you would truly act but I hope I'm in the latter group. I definitely don't want to see my girls raised and living in a mad max scenario. I hope I'm not alone in that. Much like the pioneers 150 years ago I could see people living in communities trying to lead normal lives and banding together against wild bandits. But only time will truly tell.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Many years ago, in a galaxy far far away, I was a LEO. In my 3rd year on the road I was involved in a shooting event. Due to legal processes, I can not devulge info on it. I can tell you this....

I suspect there is no other so-stressful a thing, that a human does, than combat. The adrenalin let down is beyond compare. Trust me.

He is correct in that you better have your mind right....cause your body may not be 100%. Adrenalin will cause many things to go right and wrong. 

Jimmy


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dakine said:


> 35 years ago is the childhood of the EMS system, dang near the infancy. I'm not surprised at all they said she was gonna die and then she pulled out... technology advances and what we've learned has taken off like a wildfire compared to back then.
> 
> I would caution people to judge today what is compared to yester-year. What I do with computers today would look like stick drawings on a cave wall compared to what my nephews kids will be doing in 40 years. (unless we have the PAW, and then all bets are off


 Actually now it would be about 45 years ago.Your right everything has changed and knowledge has increased,not all for good.

Living in the country away from the city may be better but it will have its dangers too.People are generally the same.If they get hungry or desperate they will do whatever it takes to take what you got.LOLthat reminds me of an old song,You Got What It Takes,to take what I got.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2012)

The only thing I disagree with him on is the wisdom of ever getting into a situation where you have to defend yourself. You will always be the sitting duck, they can go and return when it suits them, get help etc. You must not ever get into anything that puts you into a seige because that can only end badly.

People seem to think lots of guns make you safe but there is always somebody out there who will take you on as Meerkat so elequently puts it. Invisibilty and stealth are much smarter


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I am not looking forward to an apocalyptic event, one where I will have to become a 'monster' to fight monsters. I would still willingly do so, if it meant that our children or grandchildren were able to build a better world, one where there was no place for such horrors. There wouldn't be a place in that world for me, but I would hope that destroying my soul wouldn't be in vain.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> This makes me think, maybe we should keep some pepper spray or some other non lethal weapons around to handle situations where we don't want to hurt someone or use deadly force but need to stop them safely. :2thumb:


By careful with the pepper spray. It will works on sane people, but if some one is on drugs it won't do anything.

I watched a man get hit right in the face with pepper spray and all it did was to pi55 him off more. The man that sprayed him paid for it.

BTW I was with the guy most of the day that got sprayed and he was not on drugs!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

There is no way that I can be prepared completely for what might happen. 

That's just common sense. 

I didn't watch the video due to limiting bandwidth, I may be able to watch by the end of the week, but what does he mention us to do? Or is he just telling us we will die too? Should we not prep?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

He essentially is telling us that stockpiling food and other essentials is only a portion of what we should be prepping for. That mindset and understanding the true hardships we may face are as important as freeze dried food and ammunition.

On the OC spray topic, I am an OC instructor and can assure you that there is a portion of the populus that are in no way effected by pepper spray. I have had several people come through my class that I might as well have sprayed with water. You can also build up a tolerance to it. One of my officers has been sprayed 7-8 times and each time the effects are less debilitating. It still has it's place but there's a reason police departments are switching to Tasers.


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> I am not looking forward to an apocalyptic event, one where I will have to become a 'monster' to fight monsters. I would still willingly do so, if it meant that our children or grandchildren were able to build a better world, one where there was no place for such horrors. *There wouldn't be a place in that world for me, but I would hope that destroying my soul wouldn't be in vain.*


My thoughts exactly. So many people are looking forward to "the end of the world" but I don't think they really understand what that would mean. Children killing each other for food, pregnant women dying in ditches, roving gangs, people eating house pets...and each other, totalitarian government control, etc. It certainly isn't going to be some magical "whole new earth" like I hear people talking about so frequently; at least not at first. First there will be blood and terror. 

American society is definitely not set up to survive a collapse. Our upcoming generation is under-educated and often completely inept...especially when it comes to basic survival. I'm 26 and most of the gals I know can't cook anything that doesn't come from a box, and most of the guys I know wouldn't know how to shoot a ground squirrel if their lives depended on it.

There seems to be a prevailing idea among my peers that "America is great, and it can never fall, but if it does fall we'll just end up being part of China, and what would be so bad about that because the one world government would be so great and beneficial!!! We all have to love each other!!!" :gaah:

They don't realize, and probably won't until it's too late, that they are selling themselves into slavery. 

When I see people in my community behaving as they do toward each other and generally being inconsiderate, rude, and downright evil sometimes, I often find myself thinking that I wish the whole ship would go down...and everyone with it. But I know what would be on the other side of that, and I try not to have those thoughts. Then I try to be a little nicer to every a$$hole I meet. Who knows? Maybe in some way I can help them change a little bit before they tank the entire country.

If it does tank, and the internal strife heats up, I have no idea if I will be able to actually kill someone. I think I would try every other option I had first, even if there was a gun pointed to my head. That's not a great attitude for a prepper, and it will probably cost me my life, but I know that killing someone would destroy my soul, just like The_Blob said.

Paradoxically, I am working on learning how to shoot a gun and to protect my household by other means, because I want my DD to be safe. I'm just really hoping that the _threat_ of being shot will be enough to deter criminals... :2thumb:

Anyway, I'm long-winded today. Good thread!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good post Sentry 18!and worth sharing around!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

What I took away from the video was consistant training. I fall into the bad habit of thinking " Im ex mil, I am trained". This is not true. Defense skills are perishable. Consistant regular traing a must.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

I took away from this basic is good. Dont waste money on bells and whistles. Standard arms basic food and supplies, lots of ammo, rifle first dont go over board on a pistol.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

BlackParacord said:


> My thoughts exactly. So many people are looking forward to "the end of the world" but I don't think they really understand what that would mean. Children killing each other for food, pregnant women dying in ditches, roving gangs, people eating house pets...and each other, totalitarian government control, etc. It certainly isn't going to be some magical "whole new earth" like I hear people talking about so frequently; at least not at first. First there will be blood and terror.
> 
> American society is definitely not set up to survive a collapse. Our upcoming generation is under-educated and often completely inept...especially when it comes to basic survival. I'm 26 and most of the gals I know can't cook anything that doesn't come from a box, and most of the guys I know wouldn't know how to shoot a ground squirrel if their lives depended on it.
> 
> ...


The second worst thing you can do is take another persons life, the very worst letting some ******** take yours or a loved one, if someone puts you in that position do what you have to do and then deal with it.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> This makes me think, maybe we should keep some pepper spray or some other non lethal weapons around to handle situations where we don't want to hurt someone or use deadly force but need to stop them safely. :2thumb:


then you will die

Read the Bosnian blog, watch After Armageddon, and come back and tell me about non lethel methods.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> What I took away from the video was consistant training. I fall into the bad habit of thinking " Im ex mil, I am trained". This is not true. Defense skills are perishable. Consistant regular traing a must.


Quoted for truth!!

Fact: if you don't use it, you lose it!! Train train train!!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> He essentially is telling us that stockpiling food and other essentials is only a portion of what we should be prepping for. That mindset and understanding the true hardships we may face are as important as freeze dried food and ammunition.


Mindset is important but to get to that point one must also have knowledge. A person needs to know what to do with all that dried food and ammo. They need to know how to read the sky, land, water and most of all other people.

So while I agree that Mindset is one of the top 5 ... I say skill set tops that.(That is "of course" IMO. )


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You are absolutely correct, skill-set is essential. Skill in all areas of survival. Practice, planning, preparing and mindset are all important too. But what I think the video maker was trying to say (maybe) was that people are gonna die quickly and you should be prepared for that too. The first soldier by the drop gate on the first landing boat by the beach of Normandy was a well trained, well prepared and well equipped fighting machine. He also probably died within a few seconds. Some of the soldiers that made it to dry land did so from lessons learned only seconds before resulting in the death of their friends. War is hell. Survival will be too.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

*Not an Armchair Rambo*

I have no military background, but my kids and many friends do. One old friend went up the beach at Normandy. Said his only thought was, if he died there, would his folks know what happened to him?

Schoolmates I have known since 2nd grade came back from Vietnam and I don't know them now. I've known a lot of men who have taken lives, in war and otherwise. ALL of them have something important missing now. They have what is called the "thousand yard stare". I don't think any of them can leave it behind them, not even part of the time.

I once had it out with a Charolais bull with a hunting knife, and I won. Fought an enraged sow, that thought she was defending her piglets, and beat her into submission with a claw hammer. But I have never had to deal with a person wanting to kill me. I might defend myself and mine to the death, but I don't KNOW, don't want to know, and hope I never have to find out.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I am retired from LE and EMS. I can tell you that my plan involves avoiding conflict as much as possible. I can also tell you that most of the preppers I know will not survive. Their either have unrealistic plans or preps or both. Overconfidence will get you killed faster than anything. The smart preppers will be hiding. They will not fight unless there is no way to avoid it.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2012)

kejmack said:


> I am retired from LE and EMS. I can tell you that my plan involves avoiding conflict as much as possible. I can also tell you that most of the preppers I know will not survive. Their either have unrealistic plans or preps or both. Overconfidence will get you killed faster than anything. The smart preppers will be hiding. They will not fight unless there is no way to avoid it.


I agree with you completely. Some people think they will be sitting comfortably in their homes munching their tinned food while their starving neighbours just meekly die around them.

Others believe they can go killing "zombies"(some people I suggest get quite turned on by the prospect) and the rest of the mob are just going to run away and never come back.

Both unrealistic, as you say, the smart preppers will be hiding


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I admit I could not get myselfto listen to mostor even much of it.

but from it, is is obivous his theme is "combat is tough"
Well so what?
it'll be just as hard on us, as on the bad guys. 

Prepping is not just about being Rambo but about being prepared on many different levels.

Pontificating abut how hard it is or "you dont know how ,u will react blablabla" is meaningless.
And certainly no indictment of this community.

Having extra food water and guns will always be a tremendous advantage even if you are not Rambo.

Will some preppers die in a SHTF scenario if it is a bad one that kills 90% of people ( and there not many like that out there)?

yes, but at a much lower percantage that the population at large.
And thats whats it all about.
Pontificating "your not ready because your not a combat veteran, becuase combat is hard, you gotto train more yadaya be ready yadyada" is meaningless harmful and not insightful.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Heh, I like this Marine's message. Thanks for linking Sentry. Totally subscribing to his channel now.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks, Sentry18 for the video. I can't find fault with anything he said in the video. But we can only do what we can do. I'm not young anymore. I know my limitations and accept them. I will say that not all attackers will be A-team players but he is right about not to underestimate them.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Pontificating abut how hard it is or "you dont know how ,u will react blablabla" is meaningless.And certainly no indictment of this community.
> .


Interesting how many people in this thread felt the video was applicable to them or at least made them think. Yet you declare it NOT indicative of this community.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Interesting how many people in this thread felt the video was applicable to them or at least made them think. Yet you declare it NOT indicative of this community.


We can all see thing in a different light ... Just saying ...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Did someone say we couldn't?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I personally have planned on dieing but I haven't set a date yet .


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh i have tried 3 or 4 times, and I keep getting kicked back to Mother Earth... Lol


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> I admit I could not get myselfto listen to mostor even much of it.
> but from it, is is obivous his theme is "combat is tough"
> Well so what?
> it'll be just as hard on us, as on the bad guys.
> ...


Not for nothin, but you are tearing him up pretty hard for "I could not get myselfto listen to mostor even much of it."

Whatever.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I admit I didnt listen to the entire thing and thats a flaw on my part.
but the beginning was just so sanctimonious and going off in the "prepping=Rambo " direction I couldnt take it anymore.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> I admit I didnt listen to the entire thing and thats a flaw on my part.
> but the beginning was just so sanctimonious and going off in the "prepping=Rambo " direction I couldnt take it anymore.


He does get a little redundant, but he makes good points about other topics.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The message I got was, don't romantacize the circumstances.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I took his message as, it isn't like the movies, don't waste your money on the fancy dancy stuuf for your weapons, your primary weapon should be a rifle, and train train train train train!!! 

Very good points.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> For your review and contemplation.


Thanks good one and insightful follow up posts. Agreed on all count



CrackbottomLouis said:


> What I took away from the video was consistant training. I fall into the bad habit of thinking " Im ex mil, I am trained". This is not true. Defense skills are perishable. Consistant regular traing a must.


Absolutely true. Its not sex or riding a bicycle. Your determination to live and mind set may not change over time but your aim will deteriorate without constant practice. The older we get the more important it becomes to keep up our training and practice. Everything else is going into the toilet, so we need to stay on top of whats changing and adapting as it does.



tsrwivey said:


> This makes me think, maybe we should keep some pepper spray or some other non lethal weapons around to handle situations where we don't want to hurt someone or use deadly force but need to stop them safely. :2thumb:


WE? You have a mouse in your pocket? I am not Rambo or a gunfighter. I do have an intimate understanding of the horror that I truly do not want to revisit. So, I have done all I can to isolate myself far away from the masses. Provide a safe secure defensible self sustaining home as I possibly can. Done all I can to not bother anyone, stay out of others way, retreated as far as I am able to avoid conflict. Anyone who chooses to pursue me, violate the sanctity of my home, endanger the well being of me or mine, deprive us of life sustaining food or the enjoyment of our possessions has forfeited their right to suck air.


----------

